# Hang tag info.



## ikatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

I liked the cheap hang tag idea but what is some of the basic info you put on the hang tag besides your logo.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It depends entirely on where you're selling. Seeling in stores usually means they will place an additional tag with barcode info etc on.


Care instructions, by most Western laws, have to be on the label


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> It depends entirely on where you're selling. Seeling in stores usually means they will place an additional tag with barcode info etc on.
> 
> 
> Care instructions, by most Western laws, have to be on the label


Don't the care instructions usually go on the fabric label that's attached to the neck? I have not heard of care instructions printed on the hang tag. Is the seller responsible for printing the barcode on the hang tags or that's the responsibility of the retail stores? 
Also when you have hang tags printed at some place, is it customary to send your hang tags to your screen printer for them to attach them to the shirts? How much is a typical per shirt charge for the screen printer to attach the hang tags to the shirts? 
Thanks!


----------



## d7lalama (Apr 29, 2009)

Great questions. I would like to know the answer to these as well. I'm surprised you haven't had more response yet.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

d7lalama said:


> Great questions. I would like to know the answer to these as well. I'm surprised you haven't had more response yet.


The information on the care tags in the neckline has been covered a few times in past threads.

This post goes into detail about it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html



> Is the seller responsible for printing the barcode on the hang tags or that's the responsibility of the retail stores?


You would need to talk with the stores. Some want the seller to do it, some will add it themselves.



> Also when you have hang tags printed at some place, is it customary to send your hang tags to your screen printer for them to attach them to the shirts?


I don't know if it's _customary_, per se, but yes, some screen printers offer hang tagging (putting the hang tags on) as part of their "finishing services". Some screen printers do not offer this service.

Some people add the hang tags themselves.



> How much is a typical per shirt charge for the screen printer to attach the hang tags to the shirts?


I think it depends on the volume. JakPrints charges .25 cents per with a $25 minimum which sounds about average.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

You would need to talk with the stores. Some want the seller to do it, some will add it themselves.

Thanks Rodney for your replies.
I'm surprised that there are so many different scenarios regarding these little details like whether to print hang tags with or without barcodes because some stores require them printed and some add it themselves. You would think there the t-shirt industry is big and seasoned enough to create simple standards on these things. I just don't see most of us here printing 5 thousand hang tags using one of these cheap online printing websites and then deal with calculating how many of the 5k tags should be printed with the barcode and how many to print without knowing which stores we're going to contact. It's pretty safe to assume that most of us here are not going to be selling to Target or JC Penneys so my question was originally more about the little boutiques and the typical scenarios that we encounter working with these little boutiques.


----------



## intercontex (Apr 6, 2009)

There are basically 2 types of hang tags:

1) Retail required type
2) Branding enhancement type

Unless you are selling to major retailers, you do not need to worry about the first... these hang tags require EDI compliant info and specific SKU #s, etc.

For most new brands, you should look to use your hang tag as a way to increase the perceived value of your product. The hang tag is a great way to include a story about your brand, the garment production process, and pump up your web site or social media community.

Some brands use hang tags as a way to enhance the packaging of their product or include important info (i.e. limited edition status) on the specific product. If you go through the process of designing and producing hang tags you should look into using unique materials that complement the vibe of your shirts or brand. 

We once produced hang tags for a vintage travel collection of t-shirts and designed each hang tag to look and feel like a vintage luggage tag with the airport code for each destination the artwork originated from; it was a hit with retailers.

We have also produced very elaborate hang tags with a brand's story on it and later found out the retailers either took them off the shirts when placing on the shelves (because it was too difficult to refold with the hang tags each time) or they placed an ugly sticker with the price and bar code over the content on the hang tag. In this case, these hang tags were a waste of $$ for the customer.

Nevertheless, if you want to step up the perception of your brand you should consider stepping up the presentation and quality of your product.

AM


----------

